
My sorry tale of trying and failing to buy a Visual Studio cloud subscription - bartread
http://www.bartread.com/2016/08/31/my-sorry-tale-of-trying-and-failing-to-buy-a-visual-studio-subscription/
======
VOYD
ouch.

~~~
bartread
Indeed, but I'm pleased to say they got it sorted:
[http://www.bartread.com/2016/09/02/a-happy-ending-to-the-
vis...](http://www.bartread.com/2016/09/02/a-happy-ending-to-the-visual-
studio-story-microsoft-team-steps-in-to-help/). A bunch of Microsoft people
stepped in to help.

